# Black Sea Bass



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

So fished out of Steinhatchee last Friday. Went south fished 7-8 areas for trout in 4-6 ft range -- ZERO. Then fished 7-8 miles out from Bowlegs Point. 1st area water depth was 17, then went 2-3 more miles to 19-20. Tide sucked -- low tide at 10 am or so, next high was 4 pm. We planned t fish until 3 and then leave no matter what. 

Bottom machine showed lots of "something" down there. We targeted Sea Bass, ended up with Pompano, a couple of Spanish and some grunts. I kept all of my grunts. My fishing partner threw all of his back...called them pigfish with some disdain to his voice. By-catch was ladyfish, snake fish, catfish and 3-4 sharks. We ended up with an OK amount of fish.

No Black Sea Bass at all.

It was one of those super hot days with no wind moving, water slick calm, and sweat just pours out. Fishing buddy called it quits at 1:30. His favorite part of the day was relocating to a new area because the boat ride at least had some air moving. It was tough. The water is +90 degrees. The water was not clear. It has a tan tint. Apparently there has been a lot of rain and the rivers and creeks are just dumping tons of tannin stained water out into the Gulf.


----------

